# Wire time



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Pipe Runner,

Very nice! I don't want to say to much more than that and get in trouble. 
Is there that much side pressure on those cables that you must leave the rope tied off in that gear or to pretax not to leave in there?


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Something tells me the pre inspector will like what he sees!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

What's up with all the plastic? Are they going to be painting? Rain? 

And what's with the rope? Never saw anyone use it like that before, missing a fiber brace?

Love how neat it is good job.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

JohnR said:


> And what's with the rope?


Conductor lashing. 

See pages 9 and 10 http://w3.usa.siemens.com/us/intern...hboards/Media/SB Installation Guide Final.pdf

Some gear requires it when the fault current is high.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well its a Square -D requirement if the feeders have more than 24" of unsupported conductors also if you have a major fault it keeps the feeders from whipping during the blast.

Heres some pipe work you knew I just could not show a photo without some conduit work now lets not get into a big fuss over this its not done yet .:laughing:









Ive been trying to up right the photo


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

wow a post with spacing 

coherent as well


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Holly f/)! Charlie Brown! Stunning work!


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

What just happened the mods removed the pipe work pic that was there?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

123electric said:


> Holly f/)! Charlie Brown! Stunning work!



I think you need these


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drspec said:


> I think you need these


Brokeback electrician


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

lol, very funny guys!
Not very nice here


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow, back to back 90's with offsets. That's so hard to do. :no:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Its nice to see Brown, Orange, Yellow


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

MTW said:


> Wow, back to back 90's with offsets. That's so hard to do. :no:


 
Well yes , correct MTW anyone can nothing special a first year helper could do this most of our guys have been in the trade a few days and can bend conduit in only a few minutes . Then we send them out after a few more weeks and they run multi million dollar projects its really easy stuff.
This guy who did this rack was only with us a few hours and he did this rack in the photo before break time he never bent conduit before he worked at Burger King as a assistant manager . 
This way we can keep there pay low no benefits paid after that 90 days probations up cann them. We go down to home depo and hire anyone standing 
in the paint dept we have found the best conduit guys in that part of the store . We have a high turn over but the work is so easy and anyone can do it so we get to keep the cream of the crop guys with no electrical back ground .:thumbup:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

awesome work the conduit work is only surpassed by the conductors


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

piperunner said:


> Well yes , correct MTW anyone can nothing special a first year helper could do this most of our guys have been in the trade a few days and can bend conduit in only a few minutes . Then we send them out after a few more weeks and they run multi million dollar projects its really easy stuff. This guy who did this rack was only with us a few hours and he did this rack in the photo before break time he never bent conduit before he worked at Burger King as a assistant manager . This way we can keep there pay low no benefits paid after that 90 days probations up cann them. We go down to home depo and hire anyone standing in the paint dept we have found the best conduit guys in that part of the store . We have a high turn over but the work is so easy and anyone can do it so we get to keep the cream of the crop guys with no electrical back ground .:thumbup:


Always good for a laugh


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Not trying to bust chops but why the unnecessary couplings before the 90 to the right


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Pic is kind of blurry


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

123electric said:


> Pic is kind of blurry


That would be Piperunners jizz in your eye.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Lol BBQ your to much


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I bet all that pipework required some really advanced math to figure out...like addition, subtraction, multiplication, division and using fractions.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I understand the concept of lashing, never done it, never seen it in person, but I don't understand this example of it. The conductors don't appeared to be secured in the least.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

walkerj said:


> Not trying to bust chops but why the unnecessary couplings before the 90 to the right


 
Well sometimes when you bend conduit you don't have enough conduit to make the bends in one stick. Or were just lazy that's it were just lacking experience in that department the paint department at home depo doesn't teach that.

There is just no good excuse for this iam glad you pointed it out Walkerj will just start getting 20 foot conduit lengths from now on and get a bigger lift to install that with four guys in that bucket .

At 35 feet a 20 foot 4 inch should be easy to install in a one man snorkel lift thanks for the input your a credit to this trade Walkerj ill bring up the 20 foot lengths of EMT to my project manager today what were we thinking guys that will save hundreds of hours . Iam just glad I come to this forum we pick up 
the best install information here .

Thanks I cant wait to tell tell the Silverbacks at the morning gang box talk .


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Well yes , correct MTW anyone can nothing special a first year helper could do this most of our guys have been in the trade a few days and can bend conduit in only a few minutes . Then we send them out after a few more weeks and they run multi million dollar projects its really easy stuff.
> This guy who did this rack was only with us a few hours and he did this rack in the photo before break time he never bent conduit before he worked at Burger King as a assistant manager .
> This way we can keep there pay low no benefits paid after that 90 days probations up cann them. We go down to home depo and hire anyone standing
> in the paint dept we have found the best conduit guys in that part of the store . We have a high turn over but the work is so easy and anyone can do it so we get to keep the cream of the crop guys with no electrical back ground .:thumbup:



:laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MTW said:


> I bet all that pipework required some really advanced math to figure out...like addition, subtraction, multiplication, division and using fractions.


You should be able to do that by eye...


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> You should be able to do that by eye...


Any competent journeyman can learn to bend pipe.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well the cad guy bends all the conduit in the office for us so we don't need to use formulas MTW .







:no:


Yes you are correct MTW we just follow the colors on that cad drawning its very easy if we didn't have that drawning I don't know how we could install conduit . Years ago before cad we just wasted lots of conduit rebending over and over .


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Well the cad guy bends all the conduit in the office for us so we don't need to use formulas MTW .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing:

So now we know monkeys could install it. :thumbup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Piperunner, please tell me and all us peons what intricate formulas and complicated math are required to make those bends and attach it unistrut?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

123electric said:


> Pic is kind of blurry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you guys are talking about a money shot :laughing:


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

pearl necklace


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

*Well we just follow the basic colors no formulas are needed because the office bends all our conduits on the computer we keep the colors simple red blue its all about training . *

*Monkey see Monkey do just like BBQ says pipe crew is all silver backs **all that wiring was done by the chimpanzee crew they just pull and terminate wire . Theres two crews that have there task set out for them . The chimps set the gear and measure feeders also .*

*A blue conduit 10 foot long with a 90 bend is a two banana reward when installed level .*

*A blue conduit straight run is a one banana reward if they can install it with a strut strap they get some trail mix . *

*Now red with double stacked rack this install is very special some of the rewards are bamboo with apple or fruit plus most of the crew likes dryed beetle wings or any trail mix at 7 -11 . *

*Once they take the 3 minute class there out in the field running conduit like pros . No talking or cell phones to waste time they work all day and only get one break at noon . The only issue is the safety meeting once a week lots of monkey business during the safety meeting .*

*There never late they get to stay in the trailer a nite cant ask for more than that .:no:*


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

123electric said:


> Something tells me the pre inspector will like what he sees!










:thumbup:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

piperunner said:


> Well heres the wire closing up the gear for pre power this week passed inspection .


Just curious, why didn't you use colored wire everywhere?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Brokeback electrician


We call those SanFrancisco dance slipper


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

piperunner said:


> Well yes , correct MTW anyone can nothing special a first year helper could do this most of our guys have been in the trade a few days and can bend conduit in only a few minutes . Then we send them out after a few more weeks and they run multi million dollar projects its really easy stuff.
> This guy who did this rack was only with us a few hours and he did this rack in the photo before break time he never bent conduit before he worked at Burger King as a assistant manager .
> This way we can keep there pay low no benefits paid after that 90 days probations up cann them. We go down to home depo and hire anyone standing
> in the paint dept we have found the best conduit guys in that part of the store . We have a high turn over but the work is so easy and anyone can do it so we get to keep the cream of the crop guys with no electrical back ground .:thumbup:


Clearly, you have a firm grasp on the English language. :no:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

MTW said:


> Piperunner, please tell me and all us peons what intricate formulas and complicated math are required to make those bends and attach it unistrut?


 
Well we never said you were a peon we respect you electrical knowledge we just don't use math just colored drawnings from the office . And our cad guy bends all the conduit on the computer in his office we just install the conduit . 

Its a lot faster then them old time formulas .

Iam glad you cleared that up I know you have lots of conduit bending time 
under your belt i can tell by your responses to my post I basically come here to get educated if it was not for this forum I would be just another monkey in the barrel or looking out the cage at the zoo . 

I hope you can read this I don't know how to use spell check yet these computers are just mind boggling I hope some day to be able to bend conduit myself in the office like the cad guys .
But my biggest compassion is to learn how to write correctly and be able to complete a sentence some day on this forum .

I just wish there was a app for that maybe BBQ could ask the mods to help me out just how do you use spell check on a post or is there a app to correct my English so everyone can read my stuff . Well take care for now got to go the trainers coming to open up the cage to let us out for work .


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> Clearly, you have a firm grasp on the English language. :no:


 
Than ks sparkels di d yo understand that last post was it batter thin m0 last it seems like you always com ment on spelling mabe ill just poust photoos wood tat be bette r for you ill bet you did well in scool striaght A studint in english clsss . Ill try to bee better is ruff to spell I neve finished school so I amit it that's it now you guys knoo iam out of the closet didn't get passed 6 grade or was it third I cant coont so which I brought up to MTW thers no math I can DO so that proves I donet use Formulas on Cond iut bendin g ther ya go BBQ Facts profff I resy my case:whistling2:


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

hey piperunner , thats some cool stuff. takes a lot of guess work out of the equation i bet!


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

d


circuitman1 said:


> hey piperunner , thats some cool stuff. takes a lot of guess work out of the equation i bet!


Well thanks glad to here that ! Lots of layout & hard work i just come on the forum to show off our work brag according to BBQ MTW and Brian as they say iam better than most electricians . LOL 

Funny part is that's not what were here for we show our work yes but that's because its a electricians forum were to me you show your work .

That's what one does electrical work I don't like looking at tool bags or the ones who come on every day because they don't have a life . 

So once or twice a month ill post our work .

Some like to see it some get intimidated or don't like me showing my photos 
because there not in the lime light . 

Theres ones who make fun about formulas like MTW who doesn't have a clue to what it takes to do a job .

Theres months of layout to get this work installed then the want to know why I get a little upset when they bad mouth and turn it around and cow tail to the mods when I give them back what they dish out .

Its funny but there little babies they cant take it .LOL 

We just do big jobs sorry but I cant help it MTW & BBQ .


Don't be offended iam not bagging or showing off. 
I cant understand how a person spends ever day on a forum and on top of that other forums do you have a life or family . 

Do you take a vacation like at work from the forum let me know so I can only post when your gone on vacation .LOL 

Now guys don't get upset were just joking this is just fun .:laughing:


I know your the best electricians and can run conduit MTW & BBQ plus you two are the most popular forum members . I know because your my favorite buddys .

With the most amount of post I respect that very impressive guys you can 
always answer any code question you two get right to the absolute essential facts of this trade you guys know your stuff . :laughing:

Were just making fun boys I have to include this because some get a little uptight and take everything the wrong way .:thumbsup:


If anyone cant read this let me know ill rewrite or try to explain the facts or details of this post this is tuff for me because I don't know how to spell or correctly make a complete sentence and that's why iam still running conduit out in the field after 38 years in the trade were not happy with that its really just a shame that iam 60 years old and cant spell or write . Hope you understand just high lite the words and will correct it .


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

JohnR said:


> What's up with all the plastic? Are they going to be painting? Rain?
> 
> And what's with the rope? Never saw anyone use it like that before, missing a fiber brace?
> 
> Love how neat it is good job.


First nice to see someone reads the instructions regards to the lashing.

Sealing the floor prior to installing the distribution equipment and then keeping it covered minimizes dust in the gear.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I just reread this thread, and I don't understand the jump on piperunner mentality. Anyone care to clue me in as to why?

Also, why are you guys picking on 123electric, it seems he was duly impressed with piperunner's pictures and expressed it?



Piperunner, I would like to thank you for sharing the pictures you do. It is impressive work.

123electric, I agree with your admiration of the work.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Hardworkingstiff,

Thank you! I also could not figure out why I was being singled out for commending him and his company for there care in quality craftsmanship? I was shacked at there artist to a paintbrush as they are with there 881 CT in addition to the open bottom switch gear.
Thank you


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

123electric said:


> Hardworkingstiff,
> 
> Thank you! I also could not figure out why I was being singled out for commending him and his company for there care in quality craftsmanship? I was shacked at there artist to a paintbrush as they are with there 881 CT in addition to the open bottom switch gear.
> Thank you


You're welcome. This place is starting to be like Saturday night in the hood.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

piperunner said:


> d
> 
> Well thanks glad to here that ! Lots of layout & hard work i just come on the forum to show off our work brag according to BBQ MTW and Brian as they say iam better than most electricians . LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I just reread this thread, and I don't understand the jump on piperunner mentality. Anyone care to clue me in as to why?
> 
> Also, why are you guys picking on 123electric, it seems he was duly impressed with piperunner's pictures and expressed it?
> 
> ...



123electric was blowing Pipe, FLAT OUT on his knees and I was hoping 123 and pipe are the same guy (using a second name to bolster his claims) otherwise 123 needs to check his panties.:blink::blink:

Pipe DOES EXCELLENT work, the issue arose around the statements he made that pipe work was the only thing that makes one an electrician, which came across as arrogant and in fact wrong.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

As Brian said, Pipe and his crew do some really nice looking work, but many of us here could if given that amount of planning time (3mos I think he said) and CAD drawings of the routes taken. 

The difficult part is the planning, and once that is done for you, the impressiveness isn't so impressive anymore.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

hardworkingstiff said:


> You're welcome. This place is starting to be like Saturday night in the hood.


You are not kidding about this place looking like the hood on Saturday night. Here come another wave of it again if you read the the posts prior to this one


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

hardworkingstiff said:


> You're welcome. This place is starting to be like Saturday night in the hood.


Everyone has a bunch of pent up anxiety cause beat boy Cletis isn't around.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

brian john said:


> the issue arose around the statements he made that pipe work was the only thing that makes one an electrician, which came across as arrogant and in fact wrong.


I missed that (a different thread?). I agree, if that's what pipe said, then it would come across as arrogant, and it is wrong.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Deep Cover said:


> As Brian said, Pipe and his crew do some really nice looking work, but many of us here could if given that amount of planning time (3mos I think he said) and CAD drawings of the routes taken.
> 
> The difficult part is the planning, and once that is done for you, the impressiveness isn't so impressive anymore.


Yea, the planning is difficult (so is managing it all). I agree, the actual work is the easiest part of what we do (or pretty much any business). IMO though, it doesn't take away from the work performed in the field. Sure, a lot of guys here could do work that nice (and I'm sure a lot of you guys have). If you post pictures of your pipe work that compares, I will admire your work too.

Pipe, I sure hope you keep posting your pics. :thumbsup:

I look forward to seeing the others post pics like pipe's.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> Pipe, I sure hope you keep posting your pics. :thumbsup:
> 
> I look forward to seeing the others post pics like pipe's.


Good sound installation practices as Pipe does is a real skill, it was never my intent to slam the quality of his work, just attitude towards others skilled tradesmen and 123 is purely a joke. I cannot believe he is anything but a troll and not all that good at trolling.

Or hopefully he is pipes apprentice then he would be forgiven for his squatting to take a wiz approach to pipe.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Of course Brian I'm just a joke. Go hang out with the rest of your brothers here in the hood. Funny thing is you probably don't even own your own company. Just some employe white trash dirt bag!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

123electric said:


> Of course Brian I'm just a joke. Go hang out with the rest of your brothers here in the hood. Funny thing is you probably don't even own your own company. Just some employe white trash dirt bag!


I agree, I fooled everyone and all that electrical crap I post is made up.

But Spicoli describes you best about 38 seconds in:thumbsup:


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

brian john said:


> I agree, I fooled everyone and all that electrical crap I post is made up.
> 
> But Spicoli describes you best about 38 seconds in:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvwattbERUw


Right back at ya my dark brother from the hood!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

123electric said:


> Right back at ya my dark brother from the hood!


No problem:thumbsup:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

123electric said:


> Of course Brian I'm just a joke. Go hang out with the rest of your brothers here in the hood. Funny thing is you probably don't even own your own company. Just some employe white trash dirt bag!


Why you gotta go there?


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Why you gotta go there?


Because they guy called me a "joke" 
I have been in business on my own for fifteen plus years, simply commenting on the quality work done by pipe runner and I get ripped apart for. I know I should have kept my mouth shut. I just don't understand some of the members on this site?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

123electric said:


> Because they guy called me a "joke"
> I have been in business on my own for fifteen plus years, simply commenting on the quality work done by pipe runner and I get ripped apart for. I know I should have kept my mouth shut. I just don't understand some of the members on this site?


You went way beyond just commenting, if I was the only one picking on your internet love affair it would be one thing but others saw it as well. I thought it was DAMN FUNNY and your overly sensitive side seems to back up our point.

Look we can go back and forth about this all day and GUESS WHAT nobody wins an argument on the internet. NOBODY Not eejack, harry, or even rewired, it just goes on and on.

If calling me a brother and hack makes you fell manly go for it (though your sensitive racial side seems non-existent). Other wise move on sister.:thumbup:

And that you are in business and successful.IS WONDERFUL, keep at it..


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

123electric said:


> Because they guy called me a "joke"
> I have been in business on my own for fifteen plus years, simply commenting on the quality work done by pipe runner and I get ripped apart for. I know I should have kept my mouth shut. I just don't understand some of the members on this site?


If you wallow in the mud with pigs, you soon look like one (and no, I'm not calling anyone a pig).


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

123electric said:


> Of course Brian I'm just a joke. Go hang out with the rest of your brothers here in the hood. Funny thing is you probably don't even own your own company. Just some employe white trash dirt bag!


Funny, when the company I work for in the Boston area needed specialized testing services done in the Maryland area I picked up the phone called Brian's company and spoke to him no problem.

I respect what Brian does, I respect the workmanship that PR and his coworkers do but I ain't going to give any of them the blow job that you seem to give PR. :no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> (and no, I'm not calling anyone a pig).


I am pretty sure you did .....


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I am pretty sure you did .....


I didn't intend to.


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

123electric said:


> Because they guy called me a "joke"


 Considering that text and typo along with others posted by 123, it really does sound like he's PR :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

123electric said:


> Because they guy called me a "joke"
> I have been in business on my own for fifteen plus years, simply commenting on the quality work done by pipe runner and I get ripped apart for. I know I should have kept my mouth shut. I just don't understand some of the members on this site?


Sorry I questioned your veracity.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well lets start with my ID Brian I was Nick years ago now iam Piperunner 
on MH iam Ohmhead . I don't Troll any forum and I don't brag about my work but just come on to show what we do in Florida .

One thing that is fact construction work is always on this forum from my view point seen as simple task that anyone can do .

Not true if your on our projects .

And the work installed if you use a Auto cad system is seen as the planning of the job .
Not true on any project .

Fact CAD is just a computer generated drawing the real planning is done by the electrician who designs the electrical rooms and conduit routes .

The Cad folks are not electricians there told how were and at what elevation 
there purpose is to do it on the computer so everyone can see it .

Meaning the engineers and other trades its funny but we have done bigger jobs with more conduits more gear over the years .

Cad has been around for us 10 years 3-D has only been part of our work the last two years .

So a pencil and paper was our layouts in the past lots of jobs before Cad .

What most folks don't understand is its not accurate the building structural 
grid or architectural is not perfect beams are off columns are not correct 


No one project is per 1/16" of a inch as shown on the drawing other trades do not install it to the letter .

Cad is good but just for look see at meetings for the office boys to talk 
about coordination . Because they don't have a clue to what it takes to overcome the install in the field .


Anyone who thinks a construction electrician is a monkey or just follows a cad plan that's a joke 
steel is off decks are thicker or at the wrong elevation this can be inches.
drawings are wrong lack of engineer to include measurements changes weekly other trade screwing up and that is when I say you never done a real electrical job .

Now that statement really effects some on this forum because its a true 
statement were not bragging or picking .

What iam saying is you don't have a clue if you think that you have never 
done a large project yourself . 

Id like you to visit ours once and tell me that after a walk thur if your in Florida PM me ill be happy to take you on a tour Brian. 

For the control folks or service guys or industrial guys who do you think installs it before you service it . 

That's what gets me a little up tight Brian some times and I just laugh at the comments about construction electricians .


If you think thats bragging or arrogant LOL brothers iam just telling it like it is .


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Piperunner,

I know what it takes to work on large scale projects similar to the one you post pics of.
Therefor my comments are always positive.
I dare not say anymore than that as members will accuse me of have a bromance with you, lol!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Not true if your on our projects .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been on big projects I have seen artful installations and I NEVER criticized your work excellent work, nor chided your for your work, nor did I say you were bragging, I did feel you were a little arrogant in your assessments of other electricians. YOU derided other tradesmen, you started this BS. 

So you accused me of what you did to other members then whine about being called out on it.

YOU ARE NOT THE ONLY ELECTRICIAN ON THIS FORUM, and you DO NOT HOLD A PATENT ON GOOD QUALITY, get over yourself.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

brian john said:


> I have been on big projects I have seen artful installations and I NEVER criticized your work excellent work, nor chided your for your work, nor did I say you were bragging, I did feel you were a little arrogant in your assessments of other electricians. YOU derided other tradesmen, you started this BS.
> 
> So you accused me of what you did to other members then whine about being called out on it.
> 
> YOU ARE NOT THE ONLY ELECTRICIAN ON THIS FORUM, and you DO NOT HOLD A PATENT ON GOOD QUALITY, get over yourself.


 
Well brian john typical of how you turn things around to make yourself look like the good guy . This has been going on for years nasty comments by others and when I come back hard they cry like little girls . They said monkeys could run pipe that's derid to construction electricians . So they get what they dish out I really don't care what you think BJ .

Why do you hang with these folks because you have nothing else to do 
get over yourself have you ever read your posts . Go back and read some
before you jump in to save the day . 
Thats true iam not the only one on the forum but the only one who will tell you the way it is now go cry to the mods . 

BLA BLA BLA GO MEGG A WIRE OR TEST A BREAKER TEST A GFI 

Now lets see BBQ next then MTW then LOL


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Well brian john typical of how you turn things around to make yourself look like the good guy . This has been going on for years nasty comments by others and when I come back hard they cry like little girls . They said monkeys could run pipe that's derid to construction electricians . So they get what they dish out I really don't care what you think BJ .
> 
> Why do you hang with these folks because you have nothing else to do
> get over yourself have you ever read your posts . Go back and read some
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
All said and done you still do good work

It is funny that many construction electricians resent the guys that perform testing, seeing us as stealing the gravy work.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't do pipe work.. like ever. I'm easily impressed by the work pipe runner posts, but I'm more impressed he has the balls to post his own work. 

I know better than to post my own work, everything on here gets scrutinized and ripped to shreds.

Looks good to me!


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Here's some bends for you, nick.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I don't do pipe work.. like ever. I'm easily impressed by the work pipe runner posts, but I'm more impressed he has the balls to post his own work.
> 
> *I know better than to post my own work, everything on here gets scrutinized and ripped to shreds.*
> 
> Looks good to me!


Exactly, THough I never slammed his work, just his attitude.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

brian john said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> All said and done you still do good work
> 
> It is funny that many construction electricians resent the guys that perform testing, seeing us as stealing the gravy work.


 
Well we like to bust your chops Brian sometimes just to keep you brazen testing guys in place . LOL :laughing:

Thanks for the commentary now iam going to take my hostility out on Monday on Jasae testing my cables wire gear breakers transformers there in deep . There doing my work plus we have to pay them and they take too much time only work half a day yes that pisses me off.

This is my normal in house communication at work and online seems like everyone gets offended when I express my heart felt non people skills.

If some on this forum worked as long in construction as me they could understand theres a lack of I don't care and a few other comments .

Were not a people person we have no cultural morals and we use a lot of hand gestures during the daily work environment so as far as feelings go I have none I hate everyone I don't discriminate its just lots of training over the years :thumbup:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

walkerj said:


> Here's some bends for you, nick.


 
Well when are you going to finished that so we can pick it apart .

This should be not be in this section!!!!! This I think should be in general forum section how come its here iam contacting a mod now mister you are in trouble think before you post a photo of conduit it should be in the conduit section only!!!!! This is getting out of control what the hell were you thinking .

Theres a screw missing out of one of them couplings why did you use EMT ?

How come you didn't use flex ?

Is it rigid or what I can tell ?

Who did the planning that's the real work just running the conduit is nothing that paper drawing is the key were not impressed sorry but the cad guy is the one who gets it done and don't ever forget it .

Why didnt you just strap it to the deck wasting all that material ?

Hey get a camera that works or don't post stuff we cant see clearly its hard to pick out the bad pipe I cant see it its too blurry put some new batterys in damit .

Weres this at ?

Did you use a 881 or a 188 bender ?

People do this type of work all over the USA so why did you post it why is this posted can you give us a reason ?

Why didn't you run rigid is that a industrial place .

That's nothing its just a few 90 ,s anyone can do that even a monkey .

Why so many bends could have used a box why didn't you use a box how come you didn't use a box you could have used a box we always use a box .

Why is it overhead ?

How long did it take to bend all those elbows you could have just used factory 90,s and hundreds of couplings .

Your really arrogant do you think your the only one who bends conduit anyone can do that what bragging huh .

What high tech formulas did you use did you use a tape measure or a yard stick . 

Ill bet that was layed out by a CAD GUY so you didn't do it he did it .:laughing:

Try spelling better I cant read your post and its really a shame learn how t spe ll because we cant understand your post .

Sorry but a Monkey could do that .:thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Nice work for a southern boy didn't think you guys could read or write good job like it !


----------

